# REVERSE LOOPS AN SIDINGS ???



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Using an LGB reverse loop track set, would there be any reason that a passing siding couldn't be placed in between the two reverse loop track 

components? In other words, the reverse loop contains a passing siding where one train comes to a stop and the other train on the other siding 

begins to move. See page 118 of LGB's Explore the world of LGB. The only additional component is an LGB 53750 timer. This diagram shows up on page 

166. It allows the stopped train to wait a few seconds before starting. 

Also, can the 1015T component be damaged by temporarily bridging the gap in the rails? 

I'll be back later tonight. Hopefully, someone with more smarts than me can tell me something I don't know. 

Well, there's alot of things I don't know, but I only need an answer to the above at the moment. 

Thanks.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some diagrams that may help.




























_(Images exceed 640 pixel max width resized, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I managed to figure it out. The problem had an easy fix. And as always or most of the time, you have to walk away from a problem in order to give 

your brain a chance to come up with a solution.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This is really weird. 
I looked at this thread yesterday, there were no diagrams, there were a couple more posts with the last one saying it should work and Dan saying it doesn't and I can't figure it out. 
So I posted a reply indicating where the problem is. 
Now I look back here less than a day later and all those post from yesterday (except the first one) are gone including my reply and the diagrams suddenly appear plus the comment that the problem is solved. 
And this all dates back to late June and early July. 
Is the forum software really that screwed up or did you post this same question elsewhere on mls? 

PS: Ahhhh, I found the other thread thanks to my browsers history file. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../1/view/topic/postid/45591/Default.aspx#47047 

But now I'm confused - here it says that the solution has been found but in the other thread (the one linked above) six weeks later the solution is still outstanding. 
Looks to me like these are the same basic issues.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madman  on 06/29/2008 6:41 PM
Here are some diagrams that may help.




























_(Images exceed 640 pixel max width resized, SteveC mod.)_


Second drawing looks wrong. I don't see any way that power is actually getting into the loop portion.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The second diagram is fine - it's just a bit confusing because the diode bridge that is part of the 1015K is not shown.

The problem occurs when you combine the two circuits - should be pretty obvious when you draw it out.

Sorry, can't figure out how to add an image to this post - message attachment didn't work and there is no image option I see, so you need to click on this link to see what a 1015K really looks like electrically.










Turns out one can't even click on the link but needs to do a copy and paste.

Where did all the options go to insert images, links etc.?

_(There ya go Knut, all you have to do is enclose the image URL with *[*img]*ImageURLHere*[/img*]*, for a link use *[*url]*LinkURLHere*[/url*]* less the asterisks. SteveC mod. the previous editor was causing problems with the forum software and Shad is in the process of getting another one working. So until then one has to use either UBB/BBC/Forum Code or HTML to get things done.)_


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krs on 08/30/2008 11:56 AM
The second diagram is fine - it's just a bit confusing because the diode bridge that is part of the 1015K is not shown.


Gotcha. That makes sense. 

What doesn't make much sense is what's in the "magic box" called "trigger" in the first diagram? It seems to me that the wires going into this box from the EPL could go right to the two insulated track sections. There would be no delay and when a train comes in, one leaves immediately. But at least it would help to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 08/30/2008 2:59 PM 
Posted By krs on 08/30/2008 11:56 AM 
The second diagram is fine - it's just a bit confusing because the diode bridge that is part of the 1015K is not shown.

Gotcha. That makes sense. 
What doesn't make much sense is what's in the "magic box" called "trigger" in the first diagram? It seems to me that the wires going into this box from the EPL could go right to the two insulated track sections. There would be no delay and when a train comes in, one leaves immediately. But at least it would help to troubleshoot the problem.

The diagram on page 118 of the LGB book that is referred to doesn't have that trigger unit. 
I assume that is not the problem although removing it for trouble-shooting purposes is a good idea. 
The basic problem I see immediately just looking at the diagrams is that there is a section to the right that cannot get any power at all the way the diagrams are drawn. 
See the sketch below where I drew in the 1015K and 1015T units on the left and right. 
The 1015K will allow power to flow through it in one direction only, but the 1015T isolates both rails. 
I think one wire from the lower inner rail of the 1015K to the "no power here" rail will solve the problem. 
The "trigger" circuit is a nice touch. I think it's more realistic if one of trains pulls in, they both sit there for a while at the station together (gives passengers a chance to change trains " border=0>" border=0>) and then the other train leaves. 








PS: Mod - thanks for the tip. Different forums use different tags it seems, I have also seen < > and and I didn't feel like experimenting. 
I came across other technical problems on this redone forum, like when I added the smilie in this post, the software didn't place it where I wanted it, ie after 'trains' but moved it to the end of the post. I had to physically move it. 
One can also not add spaces after an image it seems. 
I inserted two spaces to separate the "PS text" from the image and make everything easier to read, but the forum software just ignores these. 
The software also ignores all the paragraphs that I typed - same technical issue -the return key entry is ignored. 
Any special place to report these issues so that they can get fixed? 
Oh Boy!!!!!!! 
This is funny. 
The "preview" is not a preview at all. When I preview my post the return key entry is totally ignored but then when I post it, the spaces and paragraphs do show up. 
Man, this is really software still in alpha or beta. 

Second edit... 

After I added the first edit which starts with "Oh Boy!!!!!" and posted, all of the spaces that showed up correctly after the first post disappeared again. This is really hilarious. 
So now not only does the preview give you no idea what the post will look like, but any edit to the post will also change parts of the original post that you don't want to change.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut

Yep, removing the previous editor solved some problems, but induced others. 

To keep the paragraph formatting (i.e. blank line between paragraphs), end each paragraph with the XHTML line break tag (less the asterisk, yes there's a space character between the 'r' and the '/'), then start the next paragraph on the following line (i.e. using the {ENTER} key). Use the same format to place a blank line between consecutive images.

Yes the _Preview_ window doesn't show you what will be posted, so you can pretty much ignore it.

As for the whacking of the smilies that happens because of the filter translation when reply is pulled back into the editor's text area and it happens each time you edit so it compounds. Best bet is to leave the smilies until just before you _Submit_ your reply for posting after all editing is done.

All of the above mentioned anomalies are well known at this stage, so save yourself the effort to report them for now.

The square bracket tags using '[' and ']' are the _UBB/BBC/Forum Code_ version, while the tags using the angle brackets '' are the HTML version. It's usually easier for most individuals to use the _Forum Code_ version for the image and link, because that way they don't have to remember all the attributes that can be used. As for the line break tag that has to be entered as HTML.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krs on 08/30/2008 3:49 PM 
Posted By toddalin on 08/30/2008 2:59 PM 
Posted By krs on 08/30/2008 11:56 AM 
The second diagram is fine - it's just a bit confusing because the diode bridge that is part of the 1015K is not shown.

Gotcha. That makes sense. 
What doesn't make much sense is what's in the "magic box" called "trigger" in the first diagram? It seems to me that the wires going into this box from the EPL could go right to the two insulated track sections. There would be no delay and when a train comes in, one leaves immediately. But at least it would help to troubleshoot the problem.

The diagram on page 118 of the LGB book that is referred to doesn't have that trigger unit. 
I assume that is not the problem although removing it for trouble-shooting purposes is a good idea. 
The basic problem I see immediately just looking at the diagrams is that there is a section to the right that cannot get any power at all the way the diagrams are drawn. 
See the sketch below where I drew in the 1015K and 1015T units on the left and right. 
The 1015K will allow power to flow through it in one direction only, but the 1015T isolates both rails. 
I think one wire from the lower inner rail of the 1015K to the "no power here" rail will solve the problem. 
The "trigger" circuit is a nice touch. I think it's more realistic if one of trains pulls in, they both sit there for a while at the station together (gives passengers a chance to change trains " border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>) and then the other train leaves. 








PS: Mod - thanks for the tip. Different forums use different tags it seems, I have also seen < > and and I didn't feel like experimenting. 
I came across other technical problems on this redone forum, like when I added the smilie in this post, the software didn't place it where I wanted it, ie after 'trains' but moved it to the end of the post. I had to physically move it. 
One can also not add spaces after an image it seems. 
I inserted two spaces to separate the "PS text" from the image and make everything easier to read, but the forum software just ignores these. 
The software also ignores all the paragraphs that I typed - same technical issue -the return key entry is ignored. 
Any special place to report these issues so that they can get fixed? 
Oh Boy!!!!!!! 
This is funny. 
The "preview" is not a preview at all. When I preview my post the return key entry is totally ignored but then when I post it, the spaces and paragraphs do show up. 
Man, this is really software still in alpha or beta. 
Second edit... 
After I added the first edit which starts with "Oh Boy!!!!!" and posted, all of the spaces that showed up correctly after the first post disappeared again. This is really hilarious. 
So now not only does the preview give you no idea what the post will look like, but any edit to the post will also change parts of the original post that you don't want to change. 



You are correct. This needs a jumper to the other side of the passing siding before the first insulator. The 1015K keeps this section of track from "communicating" with the area beyond as would normally occur when the passing siding is not used within the loop. Good Catch!


----------

